# admin permissions



## Candipanties (Apr 1, 2014)

Just recently when trying to download a game (which ive always done) my computer tells me it cant access file because i dont have appropriate perms,,,,i have changed no settings or anything like that,,,,,,it just suddenly began happening,

im on an asus notebook running win 8.1.......

help! :angry:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try this method: 5 Ways to Run Programs as Administrator in Windows 7 & Windows 8 (scroll down to the '_How to Always Run a Program with Administrator Permissions_' section)


> First, find the program you want to run and its shortcut or main executable. Then, right click on it (or press and hold) to view the right-click menu. Click or tap Properties. In the Properties window, go to the Compatibility tab. At the bottom, check the box that says "Run this program as administrator" and click or tap OK.


----------



## Candipanties (Apr 1, 2014)

Just tried that , it doesnt work still same mesg coming up (the run as administrator option) will read the other now.

Oops when I go to that page my pc tells me it contains malware...sheesh now what?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like your antimalware/antivirus program is quarantining the d/l file because it sees something that appears to be malware like a cracking program or similar.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To add to what Wrench is saying, many times when you download a file, it ends up in a Temp file, and you cannot install a program to the Temp file. So instead of running the program, Save it to your Desktop and then run it.


----------



## Candipanties (Apr 1, 2014)

I always save to desktop and thanks for the advice guys


----------

